# Programador 8051



## guimar (Feb 16, 2006)

Hola.
Alguien sabe de algun programador para 8051 barato o un esquema para realizarlo?
Donde comprarlo?
Saludos


----------



## c&amp;a (May 20, 2006)

La siguiente imagen, es un circuito que muestra un grabador de 8051, solo que necesitaras programar un microcontrolador para poder grabar el otro micro. Solo dejame conseguir el archivo y te lo enviaria.


----------



## logos (Feb 17, 2009)

hola:

alguien sabe como se puede hacer un circuito para programar los microcontroladores de la familia del 8051?


----------



## ciri (May 14, 2009)

Me interesa...

Algún, comentario nuevo?


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Ago 1, 2009)

Ps el circuito que presento el compañero c&a es bueno solo que creo que para windows XP no funciona, solo para windows 98, igual y ya hay controladores para windows XP es cuestion de buscar.....


----------



## rubichic (Jun 10, 2010)

c&a dijo:


> La siguiente imagen, es un circuito que muestra un grabador de 8051, solo que necesitaras programar un microcontrolador para poder grabar el otro micro. Solo dejame conseguir el archivo y te lo enviaria.



hola me interesaria saber el programa que se ulitizara para el micro....espero tu respuesta


----------

